# Sully is back



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He sounds like Beau except for the tearing the stuffing out of toys. I would love to have him, but the hubby would kill me. We are at our limit. 
I think some people have high expectations of dogs, higher than they can live up to.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh my , he sounds just like my baby! Oh how I wish he was closer to Indiana.They would have so much fun killing teddy bears together.He is absolutely precious.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a shame, he looks right at home on that couch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, what a gorgeous boy. I hate when they are bounced from home to home. I feel bad. I hope someone can take him in. I would if I could.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...he's so handsome and I love his name.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's really too bad, they obviously do love him. Why did he have to come back?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

They had another dog in the family that has turned out to be very very dog aggresive.. and working with the vet and trainers it was recommended for his safety that he come back to rescue to find another home... they were afraid that Abbie might kill him one of these days and the family loves Sully dearly...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so sad. It makes you wish you could talk to Abbey and figure out why! Is Abbey the red Golden on the couch with Sully?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh that's so sad that his home didn't work out! He really truely does look gorgeous and loving!!!

Peanutmom... transports have been arranged before!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> That is so sad. It makes you wish you could talk to Abbey and figure out why! Is Abbey the red Golden on the couch with Sully?



Yep.. she loves him one min and out of the blue she can turn around and start a fight... she also attached the grandmothers dog twice now and hurt it.... 

She is also from Midlands and wasnt like that when she was younger... they love both dogs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have they had Abby Vet checked?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh yeah they have checked thyroid and everything imaginable... they even talked to trainers and behaviorist before they made the hard descision to give him back...

and it was very hard but they knew he would have a better chance at getting adopted than Abbie.. and she loves people just cant stand other dogs..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> oh yeah they have checked thyroid and everything imaginable... they even talked to trainers and behaviorist before they made the hard descision to give him back...
> 
> and it was very hard but they knew he would have a better chance at getting adopted than Abbie.. and she loves people just cant stand other dogs..


It does happen sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sully*

God, Sully is gorgeous and sounds like a sweetheart.
Both of my dogs, My GOlden Ret. and My Samoyed, tear stuffed toys!!
*
I'm no Vet, but could Abbey be losing her sight? Maybe that's the reason-she's fearful.*


----------

